# Today is Flag Day 2021



## RadishRose (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 14, 2021)

This wreath has been on our front door since Memorial Day and will probably stay up til the 4th of July.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 15, 2021)

Everyday here is Flag day, and proud of it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 15, 2021)

A day late to post this, but to me, every day is a day to show off our flag.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 15, 2021)




----------

